# UK Spouse Visa Documents Returned After 3 days



## Daisy22 (May 16, 2017)

Hi

I submitted documents to the post office on Monday they reached Sheffield by Tueday. I've just got home and I've got a post office collection note through the door. I know it's the visa documents as the parcel number matches with the reference on the self addressed envelope I sent.

I can't collect the parcel until Monday due to the post office is closed. We've not received any emails to say documents are being returned. I'm going crazy think why they have returned them so fast. 

I did make sure photocopies of each and every document. However is it normal to get them back so fast.

I definitely sent them to the right address.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

Totally normal. I also recevied mine in this time frame too. I got a letter with my documents saying they had made copies.


----------



## Daisy22 (May 16, 2017)

I managed to pick the letter up and yes everything has been returned with an acknowledgement letter. 

However everything has been returned even all the copies I made, and the passport pictures weren't even kept by them, neither were the photographs I sent. 

Is this the standard process?


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, every single peice of paper I had sent I got it back including passport photos.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They just scan the documents including photos. It doesn't mean they have started processing your application but scanning and converting into electronic form is now the standard procedure.


----------

